# What's Wrong with America



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

George Will diagnoses what's wrong with America in under 2 minutes. This is pretty well spot on!

George Will diagnoses what?s wrong with America in under 2 minutes | Rare


----------



## QDRO (Sep 5, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with the U.S.A. Yes we have issues, but, we are capable of solutions. My focus is the danger presented by an aggressive China. 85% of its oil passes through the Straits of Malacca. China is bound to contest our naval presence in this vital zone. We need to be focused and strong to deal with an oil hungry and aggressive China. This is our problem. If we remain united we can continue to keep the world safe and at peace. SUPPORT OUR MILITARY.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think you have a naive outlook on the actual problem, which is within America. Not outside the borders.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I think you have a naive outlook on the actual problem, which is within America. Not outside the borders.


And I think you are over-stating the case. But we never HAVE agreed about politics, so I guess that's about normal. What's wrong with America right now is that we have a Democratic President, but a Republican Congress. I almost (almost) hope we get a Republican Prez next time round, so we Democrats can be the ones moaning about how the Prez is ruining the country, and you GOP-pers will have to sit and take it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sail, you're right, we don't agree, on politics. It makes no difference what the party. They're both the political class. The GOP congress has not stopped Obama on hardly anything. They have funded his $17T without a blink. And it's pitiful. The guy in the video nails it. I didn't make that argument, but I do agree with him.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

That is truly the answer, it makes no difference what the party, they both are ineffective and contribute to making the government ineffective. I think George Will makes a very good point, our problem is we put too much faith in government to be our experts, and as we have seen, there are very few experts in government, especially in Congress and the White House. What I think he is saying is that people again need to develop personal responsibility and figure it out for themselves rather than looking to the government to figure it out for them. Unfortunately, we've raised two generations now of offspring that are used to nursing on the government breast, and it's going to be very difficult to take that mother's milk away from them.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

RK, I think that is exactly what we need to do. Exactly!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> That is truly the answer, it makes no difference what the party, they both are ineffective and contribute to making the government ineffective. I think George Will makes a very good point, our problem is we put too much faith in government to be our experts, and as we have seen, there are very few experts in government, especially in Congress and the White House. What I think he is saying is that people again need to develop personal responsibility and figure it out for themselves rather than looking to the government to figure it out for them. Unfortunately, we've raised two generations now of offspring that are used to nursing on the government breast, and it's going to be very difficult to take that mother's milk away from them.


Damn straight. :smt038


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

(Not to set anyone off, but) Welfare was originally meant to be a hand up, not a hand out.
and so many now see it as a G_d given right.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

What's wrong? Simple - people no longer want to get up in the morning and go to work. Welfare used to be "embarrassing" now folks take selfies and make youtube videos bragging about living off other folks efforts. Makes me want to puke. I have been in the work force since 1968 - I was 13 years old...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> That is truly the answer, it makes no difference what the party, they both are ineffective and contribute to making the government ineffective. I think George Will makes a very good point, our problem is we put too much faith in government to be our experts, and as we have seen, there are very few experts in government, especially in Congress and the White House. What I think he is saying is that people again need to develop personal responsibility and figure it out for themselves rather than looking to the government to figure it out for them. Unfortunately, we've raised two generations now of offspring that are used to nursing on the government breast, and it's going to be very difficult to take that mother's milk away from them.


I'll take a slightly different tack on that... (of course - that's my job here) If the elected party officials and appointees would listen more to the full-time professionals who have worked in their departments for years, things would be SO much better. The long-term employees are hired because they know what they are doing, whereas their bosses are appointed because they know someone in power.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> I'll take a slightly different tack on that... (of course - that's my job here) If the elected party officials and appointees would listen more to the full-time professionals who have worked in their departments for years, things would be SO much better. The long-term employees are hired because they know what they are doing, whereas their bosses are appointed because they know someone in power.


Well, that's the problem, or part of it. The elected officials don't want to listen to professionals. They want to accomplish THEIR agenda, which is to stay elected, and they will do whatever it takes to keep that office. It isn't about serving the people. It's about serving themselves.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Well, that's the problem, or part of it. The elected officials don't want to listen to professionals. They want to accomplish THEIR agenda, which is to stay elected, and they will do whatever it takes to keep that office. It isn't about serving the people. It's about serving themselves.


Hell must frozen over! We agree!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

LOL!!! Well, I think we have agreed on more than not...you've even accused me of being a closet liberal! ;-P


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> Well, that's the problem, or part of it. The elected officials don't want to listen to professionals. They want to accomplish THEIR agenda, which is to stay elected, and they will do whatever it takes to keep that office. It isn't about serving the people. It's about serving themselves.


According to some research I performed on various personality traits, many politicians are actually sociopaths.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

And narcissists, amoung other things.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> And narcissists, amoung other things.


Fcuk, yeah! Sad...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> LOL!!! Well, I think we have agreed on more than not...you've even accused me of being a closet liberal! ;-P


True - but I wasn't going to mention that in public

Would hate to hurt your street cred.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes. Let's do maintain.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

You guys are too funny. We all recognize the problem, it's just that we have different solutions but want the same end. Personally, I think we need term limits installed in every federal office, from dogcatcher up through the House and Senate. Fortunately we already have it in the White House. Now if we could only get the Congress thrown out every 6 or 8 years max, then maybe we would get some folks in there who truly want to try to make things better for the country rather than trying to make things better only for themselves. It will never be a bill put up by the House or the Senate. And I doubt because of all the political ties, that the states will lobby for a Constitutional Convention on the matter either. Sad, but reality.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree about term limits, but here's the thing. The "machine" would only find a way to control that system too. The problem is DC, and until DC is put in its rightful place, nothing we do will help. Federal government overreach is what has ruined this country, and it is only getting worse. I've come to the point that I no longer see the point in voting. For what? The lesser of two evils? That's still evil! Either way, the political class grows stronger.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

A bucket full of evil is still less than a barrel full of evil. If we all give up and quit voting we just get to the edge of the cliff that much faster. I have no real belief that the gubmint can be fixed but the slide to oblivion can at least be slowed down...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I don't suggest giving up. Just taking another approach than eternal perpetuation. To vote in this current system is only feeding the machine. To think voting will make a difference is naive at best, perhaps daft. This is no indictment on any one person. I've voted in every election save one (Clinton/Dole) since I was 18. My thought process now is this, however. It matters not who POTUS is in office, government grows more massively every step of the way. It exploded under George W Bush, and now it has completely gone rogue under Obama. He is not bound by any measure in place to restrain him, and this GOP Congress has done nothing to stop him. They hold the purse strings, yet they fun every thing this administration does. It's as if they are afraid of him. 

The only plausible solution is for the states to stand up and tell the fedgov enough is enough. Stand on the 10th and tell the federal government to mind its own business, which is to provide a national defense, protect the state's right to govern independently as each state sees fit, and engage foreign countries in trade. The federal government, under the constitution, is supposed to have very specific and limited power, yet it lords over the state of America as if it is the master. That is not how the founders initiated it. Contrary to its own opinion, the federal government is not the United States of America. It is not the country. To it we owe no allegiance.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I share your view, that it is probably inevitable that the power elite becomes more powerful. I continue to vote because I like to spit in the eye of the giant. I just believe we can't give up that duty/obligation otherwise the elite will have definitely won. I do agree with you regarding the States standing up and trying to sieze power back from the Fed, but who will do that? Look at the state level politicians. Every high profile Governor is a potential high profile candidate to run for President? Will any real politician have the Chutzpah to stand up and shout that cry out across the country, especially if they want one of the two major parties to endorse their campaign? I don't think so. I think the only way things can be "controlled" if you will is to vote for anyone who opposes the ideals, policies and trends in the Federal government that you oppose. Personally, I like Rand Paul. He may be a little wet behind the ears but he does speak a good discourse on limited Federal Government. He may not get enough support to be backed by the Republlicans, but people like him are the only hope I can see of ever changing things. Those in power are not going to let go of it willingly.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I understand. But think about it like this. The GOP and the DEM are the Giants. They are the political class, and they all work together to keep each other in power. A vote for either is as good as a vote for either. In other words, it really doesn't matter who you vote for BC both candidates are party men, big government machine puppets to continue the cycle.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I understand. But think about it like this. The GOP and the DEM are the Giants. They are the political class, and they all work together to keep each other in power. A vote for either is as good as a vote for either. In other words, it really doesn't matter who you vote for BC both candidates are party men, big government machine puppets to continue the cycle.


But don't forget - they are each controlled by different sets of corporations... Do you want a Koch country, or a Monsanto country? There IS a difference.....


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> But don't forget - they are each controlled by different sets of corporations... Do you want a Koch country, or a Monsanto country? There IS a difference.....


ha, ha!! I work in a social welfare organization but I want to see less spending in this area. I think that we need to force people to make the changes they should otherwise make in their lives. If we continue to support them in their largess, they will never get off the dime and do anything for themselves. Less taxes and less spending. If you have no money, I guess digging ditches doesn't look so bad.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In stead of term limits how about eliminating all elected and appointed federal retirement programs. That would put an end to the stay in office for ever problem. 

Thomas Jefferson said " that when the people could start voting them selves money from the treasury it would be the end of the republic." The safety net has become the hammock to some to live in. We use another founding fathers quote Ben Franklin, " the best way to help some one out of poverty is to make them uncomfortable in it."


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Good point, Tony.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Simple -- congress and the prez earn the same - salaries are based upon and equal to the national poverty level. Medical care is based on medicaid, and only for the term of service. The only allowable reimbursed expense is a single roundtrip coach ticket from DC home each month. Build barracks building to house them while in DC. Total election spending in any election from all sources is 2x salary.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Having to be billeted in the same building as Nancy Pelosi or Chucky Schumer There is such a thing as "cruel and unusual punishment" which is against the law. Though it would cut down on those wanting to be reelected.


----------

